# Piano



## sammyg29 (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi,

Looking for music similar to Hélène Grimaud Plays Bartók Romanian Folk Dances

See link: 



Stamping Dance (01:39)

Where it feels very vintage and almost haunting - gets under your skin


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Chopin's mazurkas


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Well, I think Chopin's mazurkas are almost too civilized in comparison with the raw energy of Bartok's Romanian folk dances. Instead I would point to other piano music by Bartok, almost everything except the dirges - but the Allegro Barbaro would be a good starting point.


----------

